# Importing a Puppy?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was just wondering how someone goes about importing a puppy from Germany (or Europe in general). I don't plan on doing that, but I'm curious. 

How much does it cost normally, what regulations are there after the puppy arrives, etc.?

P.S. Sorry if this doesn't go here. It seemed like it should. :/


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I had a friend who imported some dogs sometimes she just contacted the breeder and sometimes she went through a broker. She became friends with someone in Europe after she bought a dog so that made things easier.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are able to have a breeder do the leg work since they usually have contacts with companies that do animal shipping, it will be a lot less painful for you. A year ago I imported from Slovakia, and all I had to do was show up at Lufthansa in Chicago with a copy of the paperwork. 

I believe the cost was about $750 which I think is comparable to a normal ticket. 
I had him checked by the vet the next morning. I believe the deal was that i would agree to quarantine the dog at home for 2 weeks. 

Good luck!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I imported 2 pups from Germany. I answered the ad on PDB and away it went. I first asked a few people if this was a reputable breeder, and yes it was. The breeder was able to put both of them in 1 crate, and contacted the pet shipping, and in turn they contacted me. They emailed me the information, and I went to Lufthansa in Chicago to pick them up. I had to pay $35 to get the paper work, and then go to customs to show the paper work, then drive back to pick them up. I didn't need a broker etc, just myself, the paper work, and cash. This all happened last August and it cost $1,550 per pup.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

find a breeder you trust that has a track record of importing good pups.


----------

